# Its just plain old Ram!



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Why is absolutely everyone lately saying blue ram if not german blue ram??

Weren't they just "rams" until all of three years ago for the most part?

Did everyone get confused because Bolivians gained popularity in the hobby?

They're not from Germany they're South American, and they're not _that_ blue.

The true German Blue Ram- which is now extinct- had a lederhosen type pattern on the posterior half of the body and a very deep blue color.
Sadly all the breeding stock was kept on the other side of the Berlin Wall and by the time Gorby brought it down the gene pool was exhausted in captivity and wild stocks had dwindled.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, I was because I didnt reasearch in to teh name, but I do understand what you mean.. even teh pet stores are calling them that. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1084 is yet a great example...

so they are just "rams" as part of the cichlid family? or are they blue rams without the german part?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

They were just rams until not long ago... I cant remember anybody saying blue ram german ram etc until a couple of years ago. now everyone says it. used to just be 'im looking for rams'. Maybe I'm halucinating.


----------

